# Boys vs Girls numbers...recount



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I just spotted that markx was playing for the girls, yet is a guy. Hmm, I think the girls should be disqualified and therefore the boys are the winners. lol I dont know what they offered you markx but I hope it was worth it :b

Sorry would have posted this in the Boys vs Girls numbers thread since it is trivial and pointless but it was closed


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

are you serious? have you forgotten how tough I am? wanna go again? Eh? I'll take you all on.


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

let's do this!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

..... what are we supposed to do again? are we starting at one? or the other way around? toughness does not rule out stupidness....


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

I have no idea. If so, girls are gonna win again anyway


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that#s a given. this is all just academic.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome. lol 
Wait till my crew rocks up. We will take you all

Yeah I believe the rules are we start at 1. Boys need to get to zero. Girls to 200. Stuff it we would probably lose that one too. 

Was a fun game, even being on the losing team


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah it was. let the kicking of male *** begin. 

1


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

0


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

You should have waited for back up.

I believe the score is now one - one. 

Boys thank me later, at least someone is pulling their weight.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1! (already I'm worried) girls! chicks! dames! dolls! where are you? get your gorgeous selves over here! Unite!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

zero


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

dont give up do you 

boys 2 girls 1


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

1


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

0


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you're supposed to be on *our* team! 2, it's 2!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

if you can get past one I am stuffed. My boys are umm, busy


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh geez! :lol

1


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

do I have it wrong? am i doing this wrong? I'm confused. again.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

But I am a boy. I think. give me a minute


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

at least I'm not the only one who's confused......


i was talking to sherrylee...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

0.5


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

what the heck?! I'm confused!! I thought girls were going up, boys goin down?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow, I am confused too. All I know is I need to get to zero and keep winning.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

zero


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

200


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

200. cheater.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Well that is how you won the last one too. with you secret import.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I am all won out this afternoon. I am hanging up my boots.
Its tough being so good  cant wait to see what I get back


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

be afraid


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

it that it. 
Well at least you warned me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana we are all winners :banana


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

matty said:


> I just spotted that markx was playing for the girls, yet is a guy. Hmm, I think the girls should be disqualified and therefore the boys are the winners. lol I dont know what they offered you markx but I hope it was worth it :b
> 
> Sorry would have posted this in the Boys vs Girls numbers thread since it is trivial and pointless but it was closed


do any of us truly know whether or not we are talking with guys or girls?

or space aliens, for that matter?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yo dum dum head. Girls start at 100 and count up, cootie boys start at 100 and count down. So, 


101 here we go again.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

102


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

103


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

104


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

105


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

epril said:


> yo dum dum head. Girls start at 100 and count up, cootie boys start at 100 and count down. So,
> 
> 101 here we go again.


Oh the abuse, I cant handle it. It was more fun when the two ladies were willing to start at 1. As I said I have retired, gone out on a high with a couple of wins. I am not greedy. 

Oh the temptation


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

matty said:


> Oh the abuse, I cant handle it. It was more fun when the two ladies were willing to start at 1. As I said I have retired, gone out on a high with a couple of wins. I am not greedy.
> 
> Oh the temptation


''

It's a sick temptation;an addiction. Oh, the time we waste. I should be out volunteering. Or shopping. Or sleeping. Or doing anything else.

10sicks


----------

